
Dutch startup plans first 3D printed steel bridge to span Amsterdam canal - edward
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jun/17/dutch-startup-plans-first-3d-printed-steel-bridge-to-span-amsterdam-canal
======
dang
Discussed a few days ago at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9715888](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9715888),
but this story keeps getting reposted, so perhaps most people didn't see it.

